# Philter XPA



## Naboo (1/10/18)

Has anyone had a go at an all grain Philter XPA clone? I've had a search around the place but haven't come up with much. Not at the stage of coming up with my own recipes from scratch.
Was thinking a Pacific Ale grain bill with a mix of Mosaic, Galaxy, Simcoe and Citra (as listed on their website). BUT.... that's all I've got.
Anyone got any info or tips to get me a bit closer? Anything you've got to add would be gratefully received.


----------



## digety (1/10/18)

Hi mate,

I know a guy that works for a brewery that brews their beer for them. He says it goes something like this:

75% pale malt
8.3% wheat
8.3% carapils
8.3% oats

Mash @ 55 for 10 min, then rise to 67 for 45 min, and mash out at 78.

No hops in the boil.

Galaxy and citra in whirlpool for 20min, aiming for about 35 or so ibus.

Ferment with US 05.

Dry hop with galaxy, citra, mosaic and Simocoe. Aim for about 1.5g/L of each.


----------



## Naboo (1/10/18)

Legend digety. Thanks so much.


----------



## garage_life (1/10/18)

digety said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I know a guy that works for a brewery that brews their beer for them. He says it goes something like this:
> 
> ...


Going to do some Xmas brews and this looks like a good start for my low IBU toripical inclined mates. Cheers


----------



## Daniel Gooden (7/11/18)

digety said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I know a guy that works for a brewery that brews their beer for them. He says it goes something like this:
> 
> ...



Thanks so much!

How would I adjust this for a partial mash?


----------



## Jacksonquinn (4/5/19)

digety said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> I know a guy that works for a brewery that brews their beer for them. He says it goes something like this:
> 
> ...


Hey d


Daniel Gooden said:


> Thanks so much!
> 
> How would I adjust this for a partial mash?


Hey Digety,
I heard they moved to a new brewery and changed up the wheat and carapils?? Do you know if your mate has the old specs from hope or does he work for the new brewery. I’m trying to find out where they moved the brewing to??


----------

